
GPGMail is no longer free - dasrecht
https://gpgtools.org/releases/gpgsuite/2018.4/release-notes.html
======
st3fan
Well good for them. This is good software and I hope people will pay for it.
That will probably better guarantee compatibility and bug fixes.

